
WireGuard Released for MacOS - locusm
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=WireGuard-Debuts-macOS
======
locusm
WireGuard announcement here
[https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2019-February/00...](https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2019-February/003853.html)

